# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si mund te behet Kompjuteri nje "server"?

## drita

Pershendetje te gjitheve!
Kisha nje pyetje...
Une kam nje faqe tek "http://www.geocities.com", por siç e dini "Geocities" te jep hapesire vetem 15Mb.
Por, une dua te fus ne faqe, materiale te ndryshme (libra, punime flashi etj.), por keto materiale jo vetem qe nuk i fus dot ne faqe (per shkak se çdo material i kalon 2 Mb), por edhe sikur t'i fus prape nuk ka hapesire per to.
Tani une kam degjuar, se kompjuteri (ku une kam materialet) mund te sherbeje si server.
Keshtu mjafton vetem qe te besh linket, dhe kur kompjuteri eshte ne internet, atehere mund te behet downlodimi i ketyre materialeve, prej kompjuterit ku jane materialet, tek ai qe deshiron t'i kete keto materiale.
Tani une doja te dija se si mund te ralizohet kjo gje?
Si behen linket, etj.?

----------


## edspace

Drita ....kjo gje eshte shume e thjeshte per tu bere por problemi eshte tek lidhja e internetit qe ke ti ne shtepi. 

Microsoft personal web server eshte pjese e windowsit ose mund te behet download falas nga microsoft. Ka shume soft falas qe te ndihmojne per kete gje. Nqs ti perdor linux atehere ke akoma me shume menyra per te bere host nje website.

Problemi eshte ne shpjetesine e internetit tend. Nqs ti ke lidhje me telefon as qe mos e mendo ta besh kompjuterin server sepse edhe ate pak shpejtesi qe ke do te te duhet per te naviguar ne internet. 

Edhe nqs ke lidhje me kabell ose dsl eshte disi me mire por perseri shpejtesia eshte e ngadalte nqs ti kerkon te besh host website me file 2MB e lart. E vetmja gje qe mund te besh eshte te serviresh faqe html dhe ndonje image te vogel. Per te servirur file te medha do te te duhet nje lidhje me e shpjete. Kompanite qe ofrojne lidhjet me kabell e kane ngadalesuar shpejtesine e lidhjes qe ti te mos besh komp server dhe shumica e tyre kane dhe rregulla qe ndalojne klientet te bejne host websitin e tyre. 

Nqs ti ke dsl ose kabell do qe mire te merrje ne telefon kompanine dhe te pyesje per shpejtesine maksimale qe ti ke per upload. Disa kompani qe ofrojne dsl dhe kabell gjithashtu japin falas nje llogari per website reth (10-50 mb) dhe nuk kane limit per masen e fileve. 

Nje tjeter problem eshte adresa e kompjuterit tend ne internet. Kjo adrese quhet IP dhe zakonisht ndryshon sa here qe ti futesh ne internet. Nqs do te besh host website kjo adrese duhet te jete e pandryshueshme (static). 

Pra ne varesi te lidhjes tende te internetit, kompjuterit qe ke dhe kompanise qe te ofron internetin shancet per te bere host nje website nga komp tend me shpejtesi te mire jane shume te vogla. 

Nqs ti je serioze per websitin do qe mire te shpenzoje pak para dhe te blije sherbimin e nje kompanie tjeter. Cmimet per nje website te zakonshme fillojne qe nga $7 me muaj dhe ritet ne baze te shpejtesise, vizitave qe merr websiti dhe vendin qe kerkon per te hedhur websitin (MB). Pra per $100-120 dollare ne vit mund te besh host nje website te vogel dhe te kesh emrin tend si www.drita-website.com.

----------


## elton kola

atehere, nje belj nje kompiuter si duhet (pentim 4 2 gherz dhe 1gb ram 2/3 hardisk me nga 40 mb (per backup) ) me pas blej me liçence windows 2000 server dhe porosit nje lidhje me fiber optike.... eshte majft e theshte e m pas mund te jesh ti qe ben sherbim hosti te tjereve.... (si serveri ku ndodhek ky sit psh. vetem se eshte linux e jo windows2000)

----------


## edspace

Elton nuk eshte ide e keqe por e ke idene sa kushton nje lidhje fiber optic, t1, t3, etj?

Sa per dijeni Elton ky server sherbehet nga nje kompani tjeter dhe jo nga nje lidhje interneti ne shtepi. Lidhjet e shpejta qe thua ti jane te kufizuara dhe kushtojne me mijra dollare ne muaj. 
Nuk besoj se Drita kerkon te hape kompani hosti me vete.

----------


## DArtur21

Drita, keta cunat e kane sqaruar shume mire.

Mendoj se ju e keni quajtur te kollajte krijimin e nje serveri per INTERNET per nje arsye. 
Ju ndoshta keni menduar se kjo varet vetem nga lloji i sistemit operativ qe keni, d.m.th po qe p.sh. Windows Server me pak klikime kendej e andej e konfiguron si server ne Internet (nese nuk keni menduar keshtu, ju kerkoj falje per paragjykimin e gabuar). Sistemet operative qe mbajne ne emer edhe fjalen "server" jane menduar te sherbejne si server per rrjetet lokale. Pra ju mund te lidhni nja 5 komjutera bashke aty ne dhomen tuaj dhe njerin ose disa ti konfiguroni si server.

Ne Internet eshte puna se nuk eshte ne doren tuaj se kush ka te drejte te behet server a kush jo - te pakten jo pa ferkuar mire gishtat, aq mire derisa te marrin flake.

Megjithate une e kam nje zgjidhje per ju, por qe nuk eshte shume komode.

1. Sa here qe beni nje lidhje te re me Internetin, ju merrni nga firma ndermjetese (provider) nje adrese, qe ndryshon nga njera lidhje ne tjetren.
Me anen e komandes perkatese gjeni adresen IP qe keni ne cast. Tani kjo adrese eshte e juaja derisa te shkeputeni, pra mund te sherbeje si adresa e serverit tuaj per aq kohe.

2. Duhet te instaloni ne kompjuterin tuaj nje program qe "pergjigjet" nese dikush (nje klient) thirr informacione, pra nje program server (Windows -> IIS, Linux -> Apache).

3. Tek faqja juaj tek geocities ose tek ndonje tjeter pa reklama si p.sh. brinkster duhet te aktualizoni kallauset (ang. link) sa here qe beni nje lidhje te re. Kur dikush te shtype kallausin, do te transferohet direkt ne kompjuterin tuaj per ta marre skedarin e kerkuar prej andej.

Verejtje:
a) Kjo nuk eshte zgjidhje komfortable, por kur s'ke c'ben tjeter, ri e mba deren.

b) Faqja tek geocities duhet te aktualizohet sa here qe beni nje lidhje te re me Internetin.

c) Kallauset, qe shpien nga geocities per ne kompjuterin tuaj, do te funksionojne vetem kur kompjuteri juaj eshte i lidhur me Internetin.
Kur nuk jeni lidhur perdorni geocities me informacione se ne c'ore eshte "i hapur" serveri juaj privat.

d) Nese dini pak programim, atehere mundeni ta automatikizoni dicka te tille, qe kallauset te vendosen sic duhet dhe te vendoset faqja hyrese ne geocities (upload), etj...

Nje ide e bukur apo jo? Si thoni?

Me nderime, DArtur21

http://www.esperantio.tk
http://www.shkolla.tk
DrEsperanto@gmx.net

----------


## Albo

Drita, pa dashur te te prek ne seder, une do te rekomandoja qe te mos i futeshe fare valles se hapjes se serverit tuaj pasi kerkon nje shkalle ekspertize te madhe nga ana juaj, dhe nje investim kolosal nese vertete kerkon te kesh sherbim te mire.

Une te rekomandoj te kerkosh ne internet per nje host qe te ofron sherbimin karshi nje cmimi. Mund te gjesh oferta shume te favorshme per cmime te arsyeshme.

Suksese

----------


## drita

Çuna faleminderit te gjitheve per sugjerimet tuaja!
Une e morra vesh se nga kompjuteri im (Pentium I), eshte e kote qe t'i futem atij sporti, por  tek shkolla ime ka kompjutera te mire dhe te shpejte.
Keshtu qe une doja ta provoja njehere kete gje, nga ata te shkolles.
Tani nga sa morra vesh, per te realizuar kete gje duhet nje program te cilin une e downlodoj nga Interneti dhe IP e kompjuterit (qe mund te jete statike apo dinamike).
Sa per programin, inshallah e downlodoj, por une nuk di si te gjej IP, dhe se si mund ta beje IP statike, dhe nga ana tjeter e zeme se e gjetem IP, atehere si behen linket <a href="????????????">?
Pershendetje!

----------


## edspace

Linqet ti tani i ke http://www.geocities.com/drita/link.html
Kete do ta ndryshosh ne http://IP : port /link.html

Ne vend te fjaleve IP dhe port do vendosesh ato qe ke ti. 

psh: Nqs IP = 192.168.0.1 dhe port number i serverit eshte 80
atehere linku tend do jete http://192.168.0.1:80/link.html ku link.html mund te jete cfaredo file te duash ti. Une zgjodha link.html thjeshte per shembull. 

Ne shkolle nuk besoj se do to arrish ta besh serverin sepse ne shkoll kompjuterat jane pas shume proxeva. Pra shume kompjuter kane te njejten IP ne internet sepse jane te gjithe te lidhur me nje router. Ne shkolle mund te besh prova brenda per brenda por jo te vesh ne shtepi dhe te hapesh faqe nga serveri i shkolles sepse ti nuk do kesh akses ne serverin e shkolles. 

Ka nje soft qe te lejon te kesh Domani name dinamik. Kjo do te thote qe ti ti vendosesh linqet http://drita.dns2go.com/link.html dhe kjo adrese te jete njesoj si ajo qe vume me lart me IP. 

Duke bere kete faqja tende do punoje edhe pa patur IP statike por ka ca pune sa ta besh setup qe te punoje.

Per te pare IP e nje komp perdor keto komanda. 
Per windows 95,98,ME :
shko ne start >> run 
shtyp winipcfg
shtyp ok
do dale nje dritare dhe do shikosh numrin e IP tende. Nqs nuk e shikon ose eshte 127.0.0.1 shtyp ate drop down menu dhe zgjidh dial-up adapter. 

Per windows XP, 2000, NT
shko ne start >> run
shtyp cmd
shtyp ok
ne ekranin e zi shtyp ipconfig
aty do dale numri i IP. 

Me perntium 1 qe ke ti eshte budallallek ti futesh ketij muhabeti se komp mezi perballon windows 95 apo 98 qe ke ti e jo me te perballoje njerez te tjere nga website tend. 

Megjithate ti bej prova per te mesuar. 
Nqs do ti japesh zgjidhje websited sic te thashe dhe me lart ka kompani qe ofrojne hosting me cmime te arsyeshme.

----------


## Nuk_dua

Obobo e di sa shpejt keni folur nuk morra vesh gje fare se i keni bere lemsh e nuk ka ku ta kapi as qeni jo me drita (pa e ofenduar) Me mire eshte ajo qe tha Albo dhe per mua eshte e tille Drita me mire lere kete valle se po i hyre do te te hyj ne qejf dhe kur te dalesh nga vallja (si themi ne ne vlore : do dalesh si rruar qethur) do dalesh me humbje nga ana financiare por e nderuar nga ajo teorike e praktike. Te uroj te kesh fat ne kete fushe (jo te valles).

----------


## reni00

MUND TE PROVOSH TE INSTALOSH  EDHE   APACHE    +DHE KOMPJUTERI JOT MUN TE SHENDEROHET NE NJE SERVER ME PARAMETRAT QE KA.... KU MUN TE PUNOSH EDHE NON IN LINEA

CIAO

----------


## Sentinus

Nese kompjuterat e shkolles nuk i ke me IP Reale por mbrapa nje Network Adress Translater mos ju fut kot sportit.

Ip  e ketyre rangeve nuk jane reale 
192.168.x.x
dhe 
10.x.x.x

Bye

----------


## Deejay

Pershendetje Drita..PO te jap nje  [pergjigje te shkurter..Nqs ke linje kabllore ne shtepi ti mund te istalosh ne Pentium 1 linux Mandrake  i cili eshte shume i thjeshte per tu perdorur dhe shume i mire per te transferuar te dhenat e tuaja ne serverin qe do krijosh..Atehere po te jap nje ndihme te vogel...
PER ISTALIMIN E linux Mandrake 

Atehere per ta instaluar si sistem te vetem thjesht Linux mjafton qe te kesh vetem nje HDD ose me shume ku gjate instalimit ai krijon vete particionet e tij (/root, /var, /home, etj sipas specifikave tuaja)

nese ke nje kompjuter ne te cilin ke windows te instaluar ne particionin C:\ te HDD 1 atehere ne particionin D:\ te HDD 1 mund te instalosh Linux pa problem fare mjafton vetem qe ne instalim te specifikosh qe Boot Loader i Linux te shkruhet ne MBR (Master Boot Record). Nese gjithshka e ben keshtu atehere do te te dale dritarja e GRUB (Boot Loader-i) qe te pyet se ne cfare sistemi do te hysh:

1) Mandrake Linux (ne rastin tone)
2) Windows (DOS)

Nqs ke  PC vetem me nje particion C:\ ne te cilin ke te instaluar Windows sepse mund te te sjelle particionimin e HDD ne ext3 (filesystem qe perdor Mandrake Linux 9.1 apo disa versione te reja Linux-i)


Besoj se kjo mund te te ndihmoj 

Gjithe te Mirat

----------

